# USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School USC School of Cinematic Arts (BFA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The film school USC School of Cinematic Arts (BFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline and fee


----------



## JHD

JHD posted a new review on the film school  USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA)


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA) has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA) has been updated:

Updated deadlines and requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school USC School of Cinematic Arts (BA/BFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

